# Need to buy Raw Cow Milk in Texas



## Tsurugi_Oni (Aug 13, 2009)

The title says it all. 

If any of you guys sell it, or could reference me to someone who does, that would be lovely. 

It's actually pretty critical that I find this because it is a cornerstone in a procedure to help a friend help treat a terminal illness. 

You can email me at [email protected] if you have some valuable info. 

Time is of the essence!!!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Here is a link that will help. There are plenty of places in Texas to buy raw milk.

http://www.realmilk.com/where1.html


----------



## Dorothy (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you so very much for that link. I have actually been going through it one by one putting the towns into mapquest and have yet to find one less than three hours away from me. Texas is such a BIG state! I do appreciate that link thought - and it is a truly great one for anyone in the country looking to buy raw milk for sure. 

I appreciate your response. 

Until I get my own chickens I've been buying eggs from a person nearby that ordinarily would not have an outlet to sell her extra eggs that she does not use for her family and it's so great for both of us. I was hoping and praying that maybe someone with a family cow or two somewhere not such a long drive away might really appreciate a few extra dollars or some help on their homestead in exchange for their extra milk. That would be the most ideal because all the dairy farms seem to be such a very long drive away. 

If I have to go that route I certainly will and rawmilk.com seems to be the only list I've been able to find! 

I can't help but to think that others are in the same predicament as me and need raw milk but can't get it in Austin. Maybe I can find a way of hooking up with them and making a coop for raw milk. 

Thanks again!
Dorothy


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Does it have to be cow milk? There are many who sell raw goat milk. Also, are you in Austin?


----------



## Dorothy (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, I'm in Southwest Austin Feral. I have been able to find a couple of groups that get together to transport milk from dairies on day a week or one day every two weeks! Yippppeeee! 100% Grass-fed! Someone actually drives 3 hours up and 3 hours back from a dairy up near Dallas. 

I would still be very open to any homesteaders with extra cow milk though. It's not easy for an individual homesteader to find outlets if they have more than enough and I'd love to support a family cow.  

If anyone needs the Austin sources I've found please feel free to contact me. 

There are many more sources of raw goat milk than there are for raw Cow Milk. There are literally three in Austin and very difficult to find because they do not advertise any where.

I've been making Quark, cottage cheese, buttermilk, yogurt, cream, sour cream and want to make some butter but the cream never stays around long enough. 

I'm in bliss. :banana02:


----------

